# Broker for buying stocks on NASDAQ and NYSE



## wallstreet1987 (1 December 2013)

I'm looking to buy some stock for long term, probably will make about 5 transactions per year, what would be a good broker for this? Commsec would have been convenient since I've already got an account but I've heard Commsec is expensive if you're not really trading frequently because of ongoing fees so what are my options? I'd prefer an online option like Commsec without heavy fees but I'm not averse to alternatives...


----------



## So_Cynical (1 December 2013)

5 transactions per year = no cheap alternatives.


----------



## skyQuake (1 December 2013)

Interactive Brokers is still good.


----------



## wallstreet1987 (1 December 2013)

When signing up for IB it indicates there's a minimum $10,000 deposit meaning I can't use them, what about etrade? $60 per transaction is a little expensive but it beats commsec, any pros / cons worth noting?


----------

